# Donkey Terminology, and fun facts...



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 19, 2007)

Alot of times when someone is new to donkeys words get tossed out at them and they really dont know what it means...so with all of the "seasoned" owners on here. I thought we could all help them out a bit, and just add a post with a "donkey term" we sometimes hear, or a "fun fact". I'llstart with:

GARTERS~~ It refers to leg stripes . They can be a real faint color to a deep color. They can also be single, double or full garters going from the forearm down to the hoof.

NLP~~~ means NO LIGHT POINTS, ( lets say a donkey dont have any light points around the eyes or muzzle, it is then NLP)

FUN FACT~~~ The first farm to raise miniature donkeys in the US was Danby Farms, in Omaha, Nebraska next?????


----------



## jdomep (Jul 19, 2007)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> NLP~~~ means NO LIGHT POINTS, ( lets say a donkey dont have any light points around the eyes or muzzle, it is then NLP)


Hmm so does that mean Ally has NLP? I did not know that.







Ok my Donkey Fact...

Jenny's carry their babies from 11-13 months :new_shocked: Which makes it SO hard for us mom's on "Jenny stare" to figure out when they are coming. Our Grace went 13-3/4 months and we are SURE of her date!

Oh and Jack's can and will breed through a fence


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 19, 2007)

From on the picture, it looks like his belly and inner legs might be lighter in color. To be considered a NLP there cant be any lighter color around the muzzle, eye rings, belly, inner legs or throat. Corinne


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 19, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Dont anyone want to play???



:



: I'll add another one. Since I strated with the garters, I'll add:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt] Collar buttons~~ dark spots at the throatlatch, you might not always find them on both sides. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt] Ladder marks~~ these are just small stripes that go down off the dorsal.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Zippers~~these are dark marks running down the inside of the foreleg, from about the chestnut down.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt] Anklets~~just little dark circles on the ankles :bgrin [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]You dont really hear of any of these too often, but you just might



:



: Corinne[/SIZE]


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Jul 19, 2007)

Very educational & fun, Corinne - on behalf of newbies, I want to say thanks!! :aktion033: Wish I could say I know something to add, but I really don't -- just gimme a while (like a couple years.. lol), THEN maybe I can help out



:

I do have a silly question -- what is a chestnut? And do all donkeys have them? I was watching the "donkey lady" on (rfd) t.v. recently & she said something like not all donkeys have chestnuts, and I felt silly because I don't even know what a chestnut is 

Maybe I need a primer class first



: I have two months to learn the basics!! Thank you for getting this started... I need it! I'll keep checking back for more



:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 19, 2007)

Ohh Tammy, it wont take you long at all, and by the time you bring the new arrivals home you will be a pro at it :bgrin



:



:

Not all donkey do have chestnuts. A chestnut is a small scab-like (horny callous) object that sticks out somewhat, on the inner leg just above the knee, almost oval in shape. Some people take sand paper and rub them down, for showing, They are kind of a tanish-brown color. Hope this helps you. Anything you would like to know about donkeys or foals dont be afraid to ask..I'm sure someone can help you, and by asking ~~ its the only way to learn. Ce (Corinne)


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Jul 19, 2007)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> A chestnut is a small scab-like (horny callous) object that sticks out somewhat, on the inner leg just above the knee, almost oval in shape.


So *that's* what that little thing is. 

Greatly appreciated, I did wonder what those were when I saw them on the adult donkeys. I felt too silly to ask the owners. Thank you! I'll just take this one babystep at a time


----------



## Shari (Jul 20, 2007)

Donkeys can come in a pink color.



:

Man,, I know things but for the life of me I can't think of any thing!!



:


----------



## julieb (Jul 20, 2007)

I would love to learn about the bagging deal



: i hear people say she is making a bag, i know it is before delivering but i am curious what it is all about



: i thank everyone for there help


----------



## CheyAut (Jul 20, 2007)

julieb said:


> I would love to learn about the bagging deal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bagging up refers to the udders starting to fill up with milk


----------



## julieb (Jul 20, 2007)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> Ohh Tammy, it wont take you long at all, and by the time you bring the new arrivals home you will be a pro at it :bgrin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just questioned our farrier on those one of my fillies has them.....she told me it is actually another toe ....Thanks Corinne for getting this started for us newbies



: I am so happy people can not see my face when they throw those terms on me that i have no idea what they are talking about  But now i am ready for them



: now if i could find a donkey i'd be set



:


----------



## HobbsFarm (Jul 20, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Great post Ce! I feel like I still fall into the "new and learning" category...lol I can't think of one thing to add right now and I've already learned a few things!



: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Thanks!!!![/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jul 20, 2007)

Hmmmm...the only few things I can think of is Donks should never be trusted around your family dog. I have never had a problem before with any of my Donks...but Abbie has it out for Hope. She chases her Stomping at her....it scares me. We have to watch those two like hawks. I feel sorry for any dog that does get into the pasture...if they are not familiar with it...they will all chase it down.

And sometimes a Donkey will take its frustrations out on a goat too. Some donkeys and goats don't mix well?

Another thought is a Donkey does need to be with another Donkey



:

When I got my first Donkey they insisted that Wally (our goat) be a part of the package. They also told me Donkey's need to be with Donkey's and to consider getting him a Donkey friend soon. I didn't know what to think....but I did feel E'ore could be happier. So about 5 months after we got him we adopted Bunny. It was love at first sight



: His personality sky rocketed



: He was so content and happy !

Oh and another fact is...no matter how hard you try or plan to attend their foaling....forget it 

LOL...you'll miss 9 out of 10...they are sooooo sneaky



:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 20, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]FACT:~~ donkeys dont have a waterproof coat like a horse does, that is why donkeys need a shelter, (but I do know of a few donks that wont use a shelter, so they have to be put in the barn..  .those donks live right at my house, and I bet I'm not the only one who has one or two like this



: [/SIZE][SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]

Donkeys are known as "EASY KEEPERS" they do not need grain and get along well on a good grassy hay, if you do need to put a little weight on one, do it using a 10 to 12% grain, but nt alot. Donkeys utilize the feed very efficiently and you have to be careful they dont get fat or they will develop a "crest" on there neck. (or a fat roll :bgrin ) once they get them..they are there for life ..they might go down a little but you never will get them gone.



Where the heck is Shawna,(you can take a break form the woodburning :bgrin



: ) and Michele,( we will understand if your still sleeping



:



: )..I think they could add some interesting stuff. COME OUT COME OUT WHERE EVER YOU ARE!!! Ce

[SIZE=12pt].[/SIZE]


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Jul 20, 2007)

JumpinJackFarm said:


> Hmmmm...the only few things I can think of is Donks should never be trusted around your family dog. I have never had a problem before with any of my Donks...but Abbie has it out for Hope. She chases her Stomping at her....it scares me. We have to watch those two like hawks. I feel sorry for any dog that does get into the pasture...if they are not familiar with it...they will all chase it down.


Ah-ha! That is one question I was going to bring up here SOON. I am SO very concerned about my dogs. They are all small so I don't worry they would hurt the donkeys. But I have been told by more than one person that a donkey will stomp a dog till... well, let's just say... it isn't good



That is one of the main reasons I chose to get babies, so hopefully if they're raised with my dogs, everyone can live happily ever after. It's a thought anyway



: I did have encouragement from Martha S. the other day (the main reason I've been recording her show lately is because she got two new donkeys last winter and she's been having updates on them... lol). She had a picture of her two little french bulldogs playing out in the pasture with her two mini donks. Maybe dogs and donkeys could be buds sometimes? Or is this something that only Martha has happen in HER pastures?



:

Also, my father-in-law says "donkeys will steal calves from the cows out in the pastures." Anyone heard this one?



: Nonetheless, won't be a problem here 'cause my girls are staying in their own pen



:


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jul 21, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Jenny's show heat differently than a mare, they will smack their mouths kinda like a foal does, to show they are coming in season. I always know when my jennies are in, they stand by the fence by my jack and just smack their mouths, then I put them in to be bred. Jacks are more agressive breeders, they have to be watched closely with the jenny and also around foals.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Every donkey has a different bray!! There are many reasons a donkey will bray. Usually feeding time, breeding, and when they want a treat are when mine are the most vocal..... Donkeys can hear each others bray from 7 miles away!! [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Donkeys are often labeled as stubborn, which they are *NOT* ~~they carefully consider everything that is asked of them.



: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Donkeys can live 40 + years....



: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]I have to agree Jenny's can be very sneaky with foaling, I have seen most of my births this year, by luck.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]That's what comes to mind tonight, I am sleepy so I am off to bed!lol :saludando: [/SIZE]


----------



## julieb (Jul 21, 2007)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> [SIZE=12pt]FACT:~~ donkeys dont have a waterproof coat like a horse does, that is why donkeys need a shelter, (but I do know of a few donks that wont use a shelter, so they have to be put in the barn..  .those donks live right at my house, and I bet I'm not the only one who has one or two like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jul 21, 2007)

FlatCreekFarm said:


> JumpinJackFarm said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmm...the only few things I can think of is Donks should never be trusted around your family dog. I have never had a problem before with any of my Donks...but Abbie has it out for Hope. She chases her Stomping at her....it scares me. We have to watch those two like hawks. I feel sorry for any dog that does get into the pasture...if they are not familiar with it...they will all chase it down.
> ...


LOL...I had NO clue Martha had Lil Donkeys. Maybe we should invite her into our forum



:

Getting back to Dogs & Donkeys ..... my 2 older Jenny's are fine with our family dog (they don't like any other though) My 11 month old Abbie has chased down Hope since she was real young. At first it seemed like play...she would chase Hope...Hope would chase her. Then the play got rougher...she would lunge at Hope....I am sure was was learning how to stomp. I could tell by Hope that she was scared and it wasn't play anymore :no: Abbie is the keeper of the pasture. Even as young as she is... she has taken on the responsibility of protecting it. Zepp is learning from her. It is good in a way because Bunny & Fawn had gotten to use to the coyotes they started ignoring them. Abbie won't hesitate to take them on



: she is a good gaurd Donkey. I just can NEVER trust her around Hope.

* I have NEVER heard of Donkeys stealing calves from cows. I have heard that you put Donkeys in with cows that are birthing so the coyotes etc.... don't take them. Our farrier has cattle and she has killed 2 coyotes in the past 2 yrs while they were ripping out the calf while it was being born... I keep telling her she needs to get a donk



:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 21, 2007)

We have beef cattle, and had our donkeys in with them while we were putting up new fencing, they had calves and we never had any problems. I know of quit a few people who have donkeys in with cattle and have never heard of them stealing calves



: I would NEVER trust a donkey with a dog regardless of how good the donkey seems at times, even foals that were raised with dogs, I just wouldnt trust it. Our donkeys watch our labs from inside the fence..I can imagine what they would do if my dogs ever wondered into the pasture. Our dogs know they are not allowed to go in the pasture area. My donks even chase the barn cats out if they walk thru. Our donkeys are all good "protectors" except Clementine, who was our severly beaten and starved rescue donkey. Our other donkeys seem to know she was hurt and they take such good care of her. '

OK, now for those that dont know what a crest is..Here is a pic of my Ella, she dont have a bad crest at all, but a little bit of one, if you look at her neck you will see at the top it looks thick and heavier...that is the start of a crest, hers is only a slight one, but when they get bad..they will roll over and break, its just a thick roll of fat along the crest of there necks. I dont have any donkeys with a bad crest so I cant post a pic. But if you do a google search you should be able to find some pics. So, heres Ella and her crest...(shes not going to be happy I posted this pic of her!! :bgrin



: ) Ce


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Jul 21, 2007)

Yeah, I think we should invite Martha into the forum... too funny!!



:

Thanks for the input about donkeys and dogs. I will definitely exercise caution. I want them to be familiar with each other, but at the same time I don't think I will let my guard down with them together.

I am also MOST happy to hear that donkeys stealing calves from cows is most likely a bunch of balderdash :aktion033: I'm sure I'll hear more donkey tales from DFIL (and maybe others) the closer I am to getting my babies here :ugh:

Oh, and Corinne, Ella is still a very lovely donkey - crest or no crest



:


----------



## jdomep (Jul 22, 2007)

JumpinJackFarm said:


> Hmmmm...the only few things I can think of is Donks should never be trusted around your family dog. I have never had a problem before with any of my Donks...but Abbie has it out for Hope. She chases her Stomping at her....it scares me. We have to watch those two like hawks. I feel sorry for any dog that does get into the pasture...if they are not familiar with it...they will all chase it down.



OMG - Vernon HATES Jack our Fox terrier - but he tolerates Aspen our Golden ret...


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jul 23, 2007)

several of our donkeys play with our dogs... but the dogs have learned to be careful and pay attention because when the donkeys are done playing, they get serious :new_shocked:

here is a good picture of why you DON'T want your donkeys to get a heavy crest, they can break over and once that happens they will stay this way - this is Savant our rescue donkey...







she is losing weight but that crest will never stand back up :no:

now for my fun facts and tips:

donkeys will HUG you



: that is my favorite thing.

and as said above, donkeys are not stubborn! they are just very cautious. that is my soapbox, i try to educate every time i hear someone say that donkeys (or mules for that matter) are stubborn - nope! it's that the PEOPLE are IMPATIENT



:

YES donkeys can breed through the fence and will try to breed much earlier than you might think, so get those boys gelded or separate them... and we learned the hard way that ONE FENCE is not enough between the boys and the girls, after losing Bonny who was bred as a yearling through the fence (NOT our idea and we thought we had everyone safely separated) our boys are now clear on the other side of the yard!


----------



## julieb (Jul 23, 2007)

I have noticed that some times the girls are called jennets......so are they called jennets as babies and jennys as adults??? orrrr does it not mean anything ....



:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 23, 2007)

:bgrin Its the same, just depends upon who your talking to and what they call them. Kind of like BURRO and DONKEY, both mean the same animal, just depends upon the location from which your from.




: Dont you just love donkey terminology? :bgrin :bgrin :bgrin Ce


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Jul 23, 2007)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> Dont you just love donkey terminology? :bgrin :bgrin :bgrin Ce


Yes, I do, I do!! Keep 'em coming (please?



: ) I truly am learning a lot!



:


----------



## julieb (Aug 1, 2007)

Good morning, Well in my search for my little ones, i have noticed some (babies) have a big pot belly!!



: is there a reason for this or is it just there confirmation... i only see it every now and then



: just curious... will it stay with them? :lol: julie


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 1, 2007)

Julie, if a donkey has a big pot belly it could be worms, or it could be just a plain big old hay belly. A "worm belly" can be taken care of by carefully worming the donkey, you dont want to use anything really harsh, since he could have a bad worm overload in him, or if its a just a "hay belly" all you need to do is cut back on the hay. Ce


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Aug 1, 2007)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> Julie, if a donkey has a big pot belly it could be worms, or it could be just a plain big old hay belly. A "worm belly" can be taken care of by carefully worming the donkey, you dont want to use anything really harsh, since he could have a bad worm overload in him, or if its a just a "hay belly" all you need to do is cut back on the hay. Ce


Those are very good reasons and points. Could it also be a flaw of sorts passed from generation to generation?

The reason I ask is that my "Ruby" (baby jennet) has a pot belly, but so does her mother. Gracie has nice conformation (so I'm told) and I also know that she has no "hangy-down" belly. I know the guy I am buying the little jennets from cares for them well, and keeps them wormed. And they all eat the same grass, etc.

Of course, they will both be loved the same



: But I was just curious if someone has seen this before in mother/daughter, and if it might point to a more serious problem that I should worry about.



:


----------



## Emily's mom (Aug 16, 2007)

:no: Not sure if Max has a hay belly or not , he is quite round, like a barrel with legs, I am worried about his crest! Is there a belly measurement guide of some sort? He only gets 1/2 cup of grain a day because the horse and Emily get grain. He doesn't seem to have rolls but a thick neck and big sides.

Next question... I clean my quarter horses sheath, what about Max?? Does it get dirty like a horse?

Also do they need baths, mine are just pets, horse gets one bath a year, just before 4-H show.



:


----------

